# Kirkland Signature Super Premium Dog food



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Have you looked at this website?!? I found this site pretty helpful when deciding whether or not I should stay with the food my breeder recommended, or switch to something "better". In the end, a lot of rating sites gave my dog food strong ratings, in terms of its' ingredients and vitamins, so I've stayed on the food (TLC pet food, by the way!)

I DO know a neighbour who fed his standard this food (I think the lamb and rice formula) for her entire life, and she was always energetic, active and happy.. and lived a healthy 13 yrs. 

So, really it's all up to you!! But there's lots of resources online that can help you choose!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feed my adult dog this food along with high quality canned supplements and some treats. He is very healthy, energetic and looks good with a very shiny coat and bright eyes. He loves the way it tastes. It's first ingredient is chicken and other meats are in the top 5 (I would have to double check), but you are talking about a puppy, so I assume you are talking about using the puppy Kirkland. 

I do not think the puppy food is as good as the adult food. I tried it with my puppy and she had a lot of gas and was itching a lot without having fleas. I switched her to Buffalo Blue for puppies because it had good reviews and I liked the ingredients. Mainly, it had no wheat, corn, beets or filler in it and had several all meat ingredients in the top ten ingredients plus fresh veggies and fruits. I thought maybe the wheat wasn't agreeing with her in the Kirkland puppy. She just didn't seem to do well on it. The moment I put the BLUE in her bowl she went mad for it very different than she acted with the Kirkland puppy (she would lick the meat off the kibbles and half the time ignore the kibble). 

The Buffalo Blue brand Lamb costs a lot more than Kirkland (!!! Kirkland is only $12.99 for a 20 pound bag, BLUE is $47.99 through Amazon with free shipping for a 30# bag). She no longer has gas, her stools are nice, she is playful, energetic and generally looks the picture of health plus she loves the way it tastes a lot better. I don't plan on switching her from this food until she is an adult. Amazon shipped it to my doorstep without shipping fees! I give her Wellness canned and other high quality canned for extra flavor. After all, mealtime is the favorite time of day for a dog- I want them to enjoy it. 

So, it is only opinions you will hear here. I went through a couple puppy foods until I found one that worked for my puppy. It wouldn't hurt to try it. It isn't a bad food. Just tell them to look for itchiness, gas, watery eyes, loosish stools and the like.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I think some breeders are actually recommending the Kirkland ADULT for puppies. I have no idea if this occurs with Standard Poodles, but with Great Danes (and other giant breeds) you are never supposed to feed them PUPPY food - only ADULT even when they are young because of the nutrient content (The protein and fat levels of most brand puppy foods are way too high for a growing large breed dog). Doing so can cause serious bone, joint and hip problems which can be very costly and painful for your dog.

Does anyone know if the same goes for Spoo puppies?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> I think some breeders are actually recommending the Kirkland ADULT for puppies. I have no idea if this occurs with Standard Poodles, but with Great Danes (and other giant breeds) you are never supposed to feed them PUPPY food - only ADULT even when they are young because of the nutrient content (The protein and fat levels of most brand puppy foods are way too high for a growing large breed dog). Doing so can cause serious bone, joint and hip problems which can be very costly and painful for your dog.
> 
> Does anyone know if the same goes for Spoo puppies?


Yes, many will advise not to feed puppy food (unless large breed puppy food) to standard poodles for the same reason. Although, protein really hasn't been linked to growth issues, it is more of the calcium/phosphorus issue.


----------



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, that is really interesting to know about puppy food vs dog food. 

My Toy that lived to 16 just ate mass market dry kibble - she got used to it when my economic circumstances were constrained, and liked it and was healthy until the last year. I want to use a better quality food for our new puppy. I had heard good things about Kirkland signature, but I went to the web site Caboodles mentioned and they didn't have much good to say about it. (They LOVED the Buffalo Blue that Outwest mentioned!)


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia eats the Kirkland food, well Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice, but it's the same food. I've tried to switch her to higher quality kibble and she just doesn't do well on it. After trying to switch to a few different foods I just stuck with the Kirkland. The price is great. Mia is doing well. So for now Mia will stay on it. 

I have also heard that Costco's new grain free food is the same as Taste Of the Wild Pacific Stream. So if you are looking for a higher quality/grain free food for a better price that might be a great option.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Give it a try, Ennui. I am impressed with the adult Kirkland dog food. For the cost, I would consider it a quality food. I was feeding Eukanuba before switching to the Kirkland. I sure saved a lot of money plus I thought the Kirkland was better when I compared the ingredients. My puppy was trying to steal my adult dogs food. I don't know why the puppy food didn't seem to agree with her. Maybe your puppy will be fine with it. 

As far as that website with the comparisons of the dog foods - it seems biased to me. I would like to see a site that is put out by a nonpartial more scientific canine nutrition council, not a boxer club. I don't put a lot of stock in their ratings because of that, but it does have very good info on what to look for in a pet food. (just my opinion)


----------

